# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Maintenance Plan >  کپی کردن  MaintenancePlan

## jamal_ch

سلام و عرض ادب بر اساتید گرامی
من چند تا MaintenancePlan دارم روی سرورم الان میخوام یک سرور دیگه ایجاد کنم چطور میتونم اون MaintenancePlan ها رو کپی کنم رو سرور دیگه؟
با تشکر و احترام

----------


## abolfazl-z

به مسیر sql server agent -> jobs -> job avtivity monitor بروید و سپس بر روی job مورد نظر راست کلیک کرده و گزینه properties کلیک کنید و در پنجره باز شده در قسمت بالا بر روی دکمه script کلیک کنید و خروجی بگیرید.

یک روش اش این هست.

----------

